# Hot Female Tennis Players



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Daniela Hantuchova


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Maria Kirilenko*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Ivanovic and Dementieva. 

Sharapova has a stunning figure though.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Sue Barker


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


I so want to bang Ivanovic lol :lol
Hottest current female tennis player IMO (Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

40 and still hot.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Maria Sharapova is my favourite.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Sharapova's barely cracking a smile in any of those pics above. I bet she's a right miserable cow off court too. Ivanovic is number one for me too but she was better before she lost that little bit of weight. She's still stunning though.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I've never seen a female tennis player that I wouldn't shag, can't decide if they're hot or if I'm just a pervert.*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

just1988 said:


> *I've never seen a female tennis player that I wouldn't shag, can't decide if they're hot or if I'm just a pervert.*


Look in your pants, see a penis?? Then you're a pervert...


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

just1988 said:


> *I've never seen a female tennis player that I wouldn't shag, can't decide if they're hot or if I'm just a pervert.*






























:cornette


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

^^^^ LOL :lol

I like Serena williams's ASS but the rest of her is meh. Though at times she is kind of cute.

(Y)


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

Ok, for some of you young members who wont remember these beauties from days gone by...

Billie Jean King









Martina Navratilova









Virginia Wade









:bh:8*D:yum:


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

As if you'd turn down SNU SNU from this beast.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*GIORGI





































*


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

Ivanovic :ass


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *GIORGI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for bringing her to my attention! Very nice indeed.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

Tamira Paszek









The Woz









Heidi El Tabakh


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

DaBlueGuy said:


> Tamira Paszek


Her tits are fucking hugeeee!! LOL :lol


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Do the Williams sisters still claim they’re virgins?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Do the Williams sisters still claim they’re virgins?


What? Where did you hear this?
I find it hard to believe no one has banged Serena's big ass :lol



Calvin Klein said:


>


I'll take my previous comment back, now these a huge tits! :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

She had to get breast reduction bevause of all the attention lol


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> What? Where did you hear this?
> I find it hard to believe no one has banged Serena's big ass :lol


 I'm fairly certain they claim to be virgins.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The hotness of the women is probabaly the only reason most men watch womens tennis

8*D


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

nazzac said:


> The hotness of the women is probabaly the only reason most men watch womens tennis
> 
> 8*D


Whilst that may be true, I quite enjoy the quality of women's tennis and the hotness of most is a bonus.

(Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Whilst that may be true, I quite enjoy the quality of women's tennis and the hotness of most is a bonus.
> 
> (Y)


What quality??? 99% of them are baseline ballbashers the only player that was exciting was Henin, she was the female Federer.

I watch for the eye candy


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> I'm fairly certain they claim to be virgins.


Yeah, the're Jehovahs Witnesses so arn't allowed to have sex before marriage.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Calvin Klein said:


> What quality??? 99% of them are baseline ballbashers the only player that was exciting was Henin, she was the female Federer.
> 
> I watch for the eye candy


Nah there is still S.Williams, Azarenka, Sharapova and wozniacki who are interesting players.

(Y)


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Azarenka*










*Wozniacki*










(Y)


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Who's that one with the glasses. Because she looked quite hot when she took them of when playing Serena


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

haribo said:


> :cornette


Yes to all of them, id do anything with a pulse


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Petra Kvitova *


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Ana Ivanovic.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Martina Hingis*








*Sabine Lisicki*








*Ana Ivanovic*








and adding cause she looks like my girlfriend.
*Agnieszka Radwaska*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> and adding cause she looks like my girlfriend.
> *Agnieszka Radwaska*


She looks like someone in my school year


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

I used to be like madly in love with Maria Sharapova, shes so hot, and I have a thing for tall women, she could dominate me on the tennis court anytime she wanted to haha


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Martina Hingis is so damn beautiful 










And I always loved Jennifer Capriati prolly because she's from Florida but she's hot..and would have been a damn good player .. shame what the drugs did to her career but she's always been a beauty..recent pic


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Used to have a crush on Hingis.
She's so beautiful!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Might have to go down to Wimbledon next year and chat one of these hot tennis players up


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

nazzac said:


> Who's that one with the glasses. Because she looked quite hot when she took them of when playing Serena


Hey, i found her. Personally i find her good looking.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, she's cute


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Yeah, she's cute


Finally, someone agrees with me.

She looked so cute when she smiled at that mexican wave when playing Serena.

haha I think i love her


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

She's okay is Shvedova but she's not as nice as the likes of Ivanovic, Giorgi, Radwanska & Kirilenko.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™;11730744 said:


> She's okay is Shvedova but she's not as nice as the likes of Ivanovic, Giorgi, Radwanska & Kirilenko.


Different tastes i guess mate.

I'd prefer Shvedova over Radwanska and Giorgi definately. I'd say yes to them though.

I just find Shvedova cute. 

But like i said above, people have different tastes


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Different tastes i guess mate.
> 
> I'd prefer Shvedova over Radwanska and Giorgi definately. I'd say yes to them though.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. If everyone thought the same it'd be a boring world.

Shvedova is nice, no doubt but one thing I don't like about her is her tattoo on the back of her neck. I just find tattoos pointless & tacky. Again different tastes but I just don't see the point unless it's like a kid's name or something personal. Most people get them now just to try & prove they're cool.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Absolutely. If everyone thought the same it'd be a boring world.
> 
> Shvedova is nice, no doubt but one thing I don't like about her is her tattoo on the back of her neck. I just find tattoos pointless & tacky. Again different tastes but I just don't see the point unless it's like a kid's name or something personal. Most people get them now just to try & prove they're cool.


I agree with the tattoo bit. Not a big fan myself, but i can live with 1. Anymore than one, we wouldn't be having this conversation right now. Plus the hair can disguise it haha

But i'd prefer to look at women from the front


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

are they anymore good looking players.

This is one of my favorite threads now. haha


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

DaBlueGuy said:


> Heidi El Tabakh


She is my favourite(Y)


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Joel Anthony said:


> And I always loved Jennifer Capriati prolly because she's from Florida but she's hot..and would have been a damn good player .. shame what the drugs did to her career but she's always been a beauty..recent pic


Well, she has won 3 major singles titles and was just elected to the Tennis Hall of Fame. But seriously, if she didn't have the drug problems, should would have won more majors. Heck, give her credit for having success after the drug issues in the early 2000's.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I love this picture


----------

